# new smokintex electric smoker



## buzzard (Apr 24, 2006)

ok im visiting a friend of mine in hawaii and he just bought a smokintex electric smoker,  my experience is with a barrel type smoker with side fire box.

when i smoke a pork tenderloin i ususally maintain 200-220 temp and it takes around 3-4 hours.  as i have read on here that is prety much where it needs to be.

HOWEVER when we used his smokintex we put the temp at 210 it cooked it within one hour.  we also did ribs and they cooked extremely fast too and came out kinda tough.

since either of us have experience in electric smokers i am looking for advice.  i assume i need to maintain a much lower temp to get food done correctly, but i dont know.

we have some pics i am going to share with you all later once we get a few good smokes in.

i do thank all my brother and sisters for any help you give.


----------



## roksmith (Apr 25, 2006)

..was the temp gauge calibrated?..my first thought was that the gauge was off and you were actually cooking at a much higher temp.

I would put a calibrated thermometer probe in there next to the meat to verify the temp is correct.

Rock


----------



## Dutch (Apr 25, 2006)

Aloha Buzzard, What kind of controls does this smoker have? Can you post a pix or a model number?


----------



## buzzard (Apr 25, 2006)

its the smokintex 1300 it has one dial on top for temp control


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 25, 2006)

buzzard, I looked at these http://www.smokintex.com/p_smokers.html but can't figure why the cooking was so fast. Only thing I can figure is either the temperature dial or the thermometer is wrong. Have ya'll tried to contact the manufacturer? 

U.S. Mail:
P.O. Box 250243
Plano, TX 75025
(972) 509-4814

Sales:
(888) 922-1511

 FAX:
(214)-241-5932

E-Mail:
[email protected]


----------



## Dutch (Apr 26, 2006)

That's my thinking too, Bob. The temp regulator could be out of adjustment. I know on most electric ovens there is adjusment screws under the knob so that you fine tune the oven temp up or down. Don't know if the Smokin Tex units have any means for adjustments or not.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 26, 2006)

i never realized you could adjust the temp control.  i may play with that later.  we made some tuna and smoked some cheese last night.  we just turned the temp down to where we thought it would be good, and everything turned out finaminal.

once i can get him to give me a pic of the fish i will post it.....it looks so good in the pic its scary.

thanks brothers and sisters for the help so far.  i will let you know what happens  when i adjust the temp control.  im now glad i brought my digital temp guage with me.  i figure im going to need that to get it right or at least close.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 18, 2006)

a little late in the reply, but my el smoker really takes temp changes with the flu.  If I open it all the way, the temp can really drop (30 degrees)


----------

